# 2001 Starcraft Superfisherman 196



## WALGILL (Jan 29, 2008)

I just looked at this boat today. It does have some dock rash which doesn't bother me. It needs a good cleaning and has all the original equipment when the owner bought it. The one thing that I am concerned with it only has a Mercury 90hp on it and that worries me a little sine I will mostly be using it on Erie. What are your thoughts? He is very firm on the price of 6500.00.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a 196 with a 125 hp and it pushes it about 40 mph on a calm lake wide open.
I believe a 90 hp is way underpowered and I would have to get one heck of a deal
on a 115 to even consider that. I looked for a 135 or 150 but could only find a few.
Guess what I'm saying is 125 and up.






Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree a 90 is way under powered. Take it from me buying a under powered boat it's not worth it. I have been down that road before. Good luck on your decision but I would steer clear

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

It is very hard to find a 17-20ft aluminum boat 2000 or newer for $ 6500. I agree 90 is underpowered. My buddy who taught me how to troll Erie had a 18 ft lund fisherman with a 90 it was not a fast boat top speed about 34 mph. He used ramps to get him close to the fish and didn't make to many real long runs. If you want to fish 10 plus miles out like the weather buoy or down the line Northeast of Kelley's Island you probably shouldn't buy the boat. If your looking for a rig that will get you on the spring jig bite, around the islands,cranberry creek, southern tip of the sandbar or areas closer to shore and $6500 is what you can afford I would buy the boat. If you can afford to spend more and get a boat with more hp you will be much happier with you boat in the long run.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Angler ss said:


> It is very hard to find a 17-20ft aluminum boat 2000 or newer for $ 6500. I agree 90 is underpowered. My buddy who taught me how to troll Erie had a 18 ft lund fisherman with a 90 it was not a fast boat top speed about 34 mph. He used ramps to get him close to the fish and didn't make to many real long runs. If you want to fish 10 plus miles out like the weather buoy or down the line Northeast of Kelley's Island you probably shouldn't buy the boat. If your looking for a rig that will get you on the spring jig bite, around the islands,cranberry creek, southern tip of the sandbar or areas closer to shore and $6500 is what you can afford I would buy the boat. If you can afford to spend more and get a boat with more hp you will be much happier with you boat in the long run.


I have a 90 hp on my Lowe FM175 and wish I had more hp. That boat would be slow, but get you on the lake.


----------



## WALGILL (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a camper at Turtle Creek on the west end, I plan on fishing around west sister and the cans and have access to a 25ft Sportcraft sea eagle and plan on using the boat to fish where the fish have moved to. I don't need speed just a reliable boat to get me where the fish are and I can pull it with my car.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Speed is not always the consideration. You need adequate power for control when you get caught (and you will ) on Erie by a storm and high seas. I would opt for a minimum 150 on the boat.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I think it would be fine. I've an 18' deep V aluminum with a 100hp. I use a 4 blade stainless prop when on Erie. It's got plenty of power for the conditions. I wish sometimes I had a bigger engine, but not for Erie. How often do you get to run WOT anyway? I usually stay at a place near Johnson's Island. I've made the run out to the islands in 2 and 3 footers many times. I've never not had enough power to climb waves. If you get it, I'd just recommend playing around with the prop to match Erie's conditions. Like I said, I'm using a 4 blade SS, 14 1/2 x 17 prop. Gets plenty of bite.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I feel its big enough, you don,t get to run full out 99% 0f the time any way. I seen the boat on craigslist in your area nice outfit.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I had a 1995 starcraft fishmaster 19ft. and it had a 1995 90hp merc.. I didn't like it because it was under powered in my opion. But that was all I could afford at the time I loved the boat but not the engine. When it did get rough out on lake erie ,it was hard to get on plane and stay on top. I kept the boat for 4 yrs sold it and bought a 2013 starcraft 196 FM with a 150 hp merc 4 stroke and love it. So I agree more is better. But if that's if what you can afford go for it like I did then later upgrade.... I did catch a lot of fish out of it though ..good luck....


----------



## WALGILL (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's input on the StarCraft 196. I think I will do what fishforfun said. I think I will buy the boat and in a year I can save up some cash and buy a bigger motor for it. It might be something I will regret but we have to live and learn and I have money for a bigger boat but its the fact I don't get to use it but maybe 8 weekends a summer and I will be nice on Ky Lake crappie fishing in the fall. Thanks WALGILL!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

WALGILL said:


> Thanks for everyone's input on the StarCraft 196. I think I will do what fishforfun said. I think I will buy the boat and in a year I can save up some cash and buy a bigger motor for it. It might be something I will regret but we have to live and learn and I have money for a bigger boat but its the fact I don't get to use it but maybe 8 weekends a summer and I will be nice on Ky Lake crappie fishing in the fall. Thanks WALGILL!


Just make sure you stay with the same brand motor I know from experience upgrading a motor is not cheap. Enjoy her though I hope she treats you well.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I had an Islander with a 120 HP I/O way heavier boat than the SFM 196. It did alright. Your not going to hammer down in that boat on Erie with any kind of chop. You'll be pissing blood if your back don't get broke LOL.


----------



## WALGILL (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I decided NOT to buy the boat. I felt it was under powered and I didn't want to get caught out on Erie in on of those quick pop up storms. If anyone of you know somebody that has a boat similar to this one please let me know. It doesn't have to be a StarCraft but some thing that size that can handle Erie and not over 20ft. Thanks Wallgill


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

I have a buddy that selling a futura 2004 loaded with terrova holderz 2004 optimax.he needs $12 ksh out of it great boat

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Siskiefu (Mar 20, 2012)

Could you send me a PM? Interested in that boat 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WALGILL (Jan 29, 2008)

can you get me more info along with pics of the boat.


----------



## mdl91881 (Oct 8, 2008)

WALGILL and Siskiefu...It is my boat that Gary mentioned. Gotta get the rest of this season in before I make a move to something new. I should be listing it for sale come spring time and I can let you know when it is officially on the market.


----------

